# Worried about GD and small for dates



## Caezzybe

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 16 weeks, which I am managing with diet and controlling very well. My due date was calculated at my 12 week scan as being about 3 days less than my due date from LMP.

I had my 20 week scan last week and am now worried. The head circumference (25th centile), abdominal circumference (9th centile) and estimated fetal weight (17th centile) are all well below average, while the femur length is on the 50th centile.

I'm now worried that they either got my dates wrong at the 12 week scan or that my gestational diabetes diet is causing my baby to grow less than she should do. I'm quite tall (5ft 8) and so is my husband (6ft) so wasn't expecting such small measurements. I know that the big risk with gestational diabetes is that the baby will be too big but haven't heard of the baby being too small, has anybody had something similar happen to them?


----------



## jocelynmarie

Thats generally the opposite concern that people have when they have GD. Generally it causes the baby to be larger. Was your dr/mw concerned about the size?


----------



## Caezzybe

The midwife didn't say anything about the size and yes you're right, the normal concern is that the baby will be too big and not too small. I'm worried that the baby isn't getting enough nutrition with me keeping my blood sugar in check through diet? My son was at the other end of the scale and was 97th centile on his abdominal circumference, but I wasn't diagnosed until 28 weeks then.


----------



## jocelynmarie

I would think that as long as you're following their recommended diet that it wouldn't be a concern. The baby is going to take what they need from you. As long as you're following a well balanced diet plan and not starving yourself, they should be getting everything they need.


----------



## capel

I am diabetic (type 1) and DD was only 6lb when she was born. I was told she was the smallest baby born to a diabetic women in my hospital. They were very surprised. Apparently if the hba1c is below 4.7 then growth can be an issue for the opposite reason. This time around I had to really watch it for the lows and the highs... And baby is now in the 50th centile.


----------



## sarah986

My cousin had a baby 2 weeks ago and she was only 5.10oz's and doing really well. Gaining lots of weight,great feeder and great baby. So hopefully for you this is also nothing to worry about.


----------



## Caezzybe

Interestingly, my son (born last year) was 6lb 13oz when he was born, although the estimates from scans were far higher. Newborn clothes swamped him and he had no fat on his tummy at all when he was born, despite the assumption that he would be big due to my GD.


----------



## Charliea

I've also just had a 20 scan and baby is measuring small. I have PCOS which has some similar traits to diabetes and now I'm wondering whether its linked. I'm going back in 4 weeks time but so worries and SIL and MIL are sayng we should go for a private scan weekly to see if its growing. Are you back in 4 weeks too??


----------



## Honeypot

Charliea said:


> I've also just had a 20 scan and baby is measuring small. I have PCOS which has some similar traits to diabetes and now I'm wondering whether its linked. I'm going back in 4 weeks time but so worries and SIL and MIL are sayng we should go for a private scan weekly to see if its growing. Are you back in 4 weeks too??



I think they are related. I have PCOS as well, taking 3 pills of Metformin a day, each pilll is 500 mg. I had my GD test today and I failed it. Dr said that with me having PCOS that she was not surprised that I had GD, so I think they are linked.


----------



## Caezzybe

Charliea said:


> I've also just had a 20 scan and baby is measuring small. I have PCOS which has some similar traits to diabetes and now I'm wondering whether its linked. I'm going back in 4 weeks time but so worries and SIL and MIL are sayng we should go for a private scan weekly to see if its growing. Are you back in 4 weeks too??

Yes, I'm back in 4 weeks, but they won't do another scan until 28 weeks. I am having a private scan at 26 weeks so I will see what the measurements are like then. I will be asking the midwife at 24 weeks about the low centiles to see what she says.


----------



## Springtime

I have the same problem. I started having GD at 16 weeks(have pcos). And when I went for a scan at 19+4 weeks, the baby measured only 18 + 6 weeks. I am worried too and will go to regular private scan to keep an eye on the baby's growth.


----------



## Scarletvixen

Same thing seems to be happeing tome :( 
Baby was fine at 20wk+4 had scan today at 24+4 adn she is only on the 5th centile.
Trying to find out as much info about it as possible 

Hope everything turns out ok for everyonexx


----------



## Caezzybe

I've got another appointment in a couple of weeks (but not with a scan), I'll update this thread as to what my midwife says when I ask her about the size of the baby.


----------



## Springtime

Hello everyone,
I had a fetal anatomy scan yesterday and the baby is fine for its dates :). Two weeks ago, when I went in for the same scan, the doctor doing it had said to me that the baby is measuring a weeks smaller for its dates and also that I have a low lying placenta. But when I went in yesterday, the radiographer who did the scan said baby's size is fine for its dates and that the placenta is on the top. Phew!! Hope you ladies come out fine too.


----------



## Scarletvixen

I spoke to my midwife yesterday who has looked after me in my last four pregnancies and she said that by feeling me that the baby felt th correct size form gestaion and if it hadnt have been for the scan they wouldnt have had any concerns about her growth.
Seemslike a long week since my last scan,still got aweek to go till the next one xx


----------

